# router plane



## novocaine (27 Oct 2016)

I've wanted one for a while, but can't really shell out the money on one, mainly because I'm cheap, but also because the money has other places to go. so I made one. while actually I've made the prototype to test the concept and will make a new one with nicer welds (once I've got gas again, instead of running flux cored) a bigger sole and maybe some nice wooden bits to soften the use. 

but for a concept, it works and it works well. 


Router plane prototype. Concept passed. Kustommade by David Rees, on Flickr

please ignore the rubbish on the bench and the vice, the wood working area is to the right and completely spotless, honest (well the face vice is anyway), this was for testing purposes.


----------



## AndyT (27 Oct 2016)

Success!

Is that an Allen key for the cutter?


----------



## novocaine (27 Oct 2016)

it is. took a bit of work to get it shaped, not convinced it hasn't lost it's hardness though (if it had any before, it was a cheap set I had knocking around), intend to grind a new one and heat treat it at some point as I know this one works.


----------



## bugbear (27 Oct 2016)

When using an allen key you either need to grind the blade (short arm) very short and grind in relief, or have the key angled to provide relief.

If the back of the blade (opposite the bevel) is parallel with the cut, it won't work as well as it should.

BugBear


----------



## novocaine (27 Oct 2016)

it has 1-2 degrees relief ground in to the blade (, it was an exceptionally short allen key anyway so wasn't shortened, the key is set square, this way I can make additionally tooling for it. 

not the first time I've ground tool Bugbear, lol. you are spot on, if there is no relieve the cutting edge will ride on the surface and only nick off the bumps, it will also want to lift out the cut.


----------

